# "Radio Disabled"



## dm9981 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi, 
When i turned on my computer this morning my Wireless Network Connection symbol had an X through it and it told me "Radio Disabled". I'm running XP, is there some way I can fix this? Thanks


----------



## acox65807 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, is your wireless built into your pc/laptop? What brand is your computer? You probably have a switch on the outside.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Most Toshiba laptops have a physical switch on the side that is somewhat hard to see. A few other brands may also have physical switches as well.

Additionally almost all laptops have a Fn key and and number key combination that can active and/or deactivate the wireless as well. Then there is the ability to also disable and enable the wireless connection under the network connections.

So you may have as many as 3 controls that all need to be enabled!

Then you may need to actually search a network, then connect!

JamesO


----------

